# New BIG SCARY SHOW: New haunt owners, Camden Toy, Halloween & Heavy Metal, more



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Good luck, it's going to be a lot of work, i know been there done that not interested in visiting again.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

With the new Big Scary Show comes the December Gruesome Giveaway. For your chance to win a great gift from Screamline Studios listen to the show and send in your name and number (and answer) to: [email protected] by midnight on December 22nd.

Q: Who did Alice Cooper﻿ hire to create "Franken-Alice"

Good luck..


----------

